# Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?



## stani (15. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich lese hier im Forum seit mehreren Tagen und werde zunehmend verwirrter. Ich weiß, dass ich für mein Teich einen Filter brauche, damit man die Goldies (7 stück) auch sehen kann. Ich würde gerne einen Filter bauen, aber mitlerweile weiß ich gar nicht mehr wie ich den aufbauen soll, denn die Filter sind alle irgendwie anders aufgebaut. Könnt ihr mir helfen und einfach mal paar Eckdaten nennen. Tonnenanzahl- (form), Filtervolumen, Filtermedien, Anordnung usw.
Es soll bei den wenigen Goldfischen bleiben, keine Koi. Ich möchte das Wasser einfach nur schön klar kriegen. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet:beten

MfG Stani


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Stani,
bei 5000 Liter würde ich nicht über einen Selbstbau-Tonnenfilter nachdenken. Kauf dir einen, z.B. Oase 5.1 inkl. einer 4000er Pumpe mit einer 18 Watt UVC und der Teich ist in ein paar Tagen Glasklar.


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Stani,
das ist gar nicht einfach eine pauschale Empfehlung zu geben.
Was ist denn in dem Wasser, das es nicht klar ist?

Bei dem Filter solltes du erst mal wissen was du haben willst.
Es gibt fertige, fertige mit wenig Reinigungsaufwand, selbstgebaute die gut funktionieren oder auch schlechtere ...

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## stani (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Uwe,

danke für deine superschnelle Antwort.
Das ist eine Ansage Super. Reicht der oder lieber doch den 10.1er
Macht das Sinn sich den Nachbau zu kaufen oder lieber doch beim original bleiben? 

MfG Stani


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Stani,
was wolltest du denn dafür ausgeben?

Das mit den 7 Goldies kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen - bei mir waren es damals jedes Frühjahr 70 mehr.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## stani (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Jörg,

auch dir besten Dank für die prommte Antwort. 
Am besten wäre natürlich was gutes, bezahlbares und fertiges.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich jede Menge Faden- und Schwebealgen drin. Das Wasser war einfach trüb. Jetzt ist es so, dass man etwa 20cm reingucken kann, tiefer ist alles düster.

MfG Stani


----------



## stani (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Jörg,

na ja es sind(waren) einfach nur 7 Goldis drin. Ich weiß nicht mal,ob sie den Winter überstanden haben.
Ich dachte so an 100-150 Euronen.

MfG Stani


----------



## R8. (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Ich hatte mal einen Gardena Filter. Ich war eig. recht zufrieden & Pflegeleicht waren sie auch. Und mit 100-150€ kommst du für 5.000L schon hin  .


----------



## stani (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Na da muss ich mich wohl auf die Suche machen

MfG Stani


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Stani,
Schwebealgen und Fadenalgen sind 2 paar Schuhe für die du unterschiedliche Werkzeuge brauchst.

Schwebealgen ist recht einfach, die sind mit einer UVC Lampe in den Griff zu kriegen, dann wird das Wasser schnell klar sein.

Fadenalgen lieben sauberes Wasser und viel Nährstoffe. Da kann ein überdenken des Teichumfelds sinnvoll sein. Alles was Nährstoffe reinbringt wie Pflanzerde muss raus, viele Unterwasserpflanzen als Konkurrenten rein.

Kommen die Fadenalgen in den Filter, wird der sich sehr schnell zusetzen. Da sind die Oase Screenmatik Filter im Vorteil, da der Grobschmutz/Fadenalgen über ein Band rausgeholt wird.

Überlege lieber länger, als dich nachher über den Filter zu ärgern.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## AMR (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

pondlife CBF 350B, kostet ca 120€.


----------



## Nori (15. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

..und damit die Standzeit passt, einen vorgeschalteten Siebfilter (Budget reicht leider nicht für ein Spaltsieb) - dannn solltest du damit schon "klarkommen"! (vielleicht noch nen 18 W UVC-Klärer mit einbauen)

Gruß Nori


----------



## stani (16. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Zusammen,

pondlife CBF 350B ist bestellt, ich habe eine UVC hier noch liegen allerdings nur 9W, da könnte ins Gehäuse vielleicht eine 11W rein. Würde diese auch reichen? Meine Pumpe fördert leider nur 900L/h, welche Pumpe wäre für die Teichgröße ausreichend?

Vielen Dank

MfG Stani


----------



## Nori (16. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Ich denke die Pumpe sollte unter Berücksichtigung der Förderhöhe ca. 3000 Liter packen.
Wie hoch muss die denn drücken?

Gruß Nori (die 900-er ist definitiv zu klein - kann man vielleicht für eine kleine Fontäne oder einen Wasserspeier verwenden)


Gruß Nori


----------



## stani (16. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Einlauf in den Filter ca 80cm.
Kann die UVC bleiben oder muss sie auch unbedingt größer?

MfG


----------



## Nori (16. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Probier es einfach aus - nach den Hersteller-Reklamen sollte eine 9 oder 11 Watt-Lampe für 5000 Liter schon reichen.
Schließ jedenfalls alles mit dem größtmöglichen Schlauchquerschnitt an - ich denke das werden 11/2" sein.
Bei 0,80m Förderhöhe sollte dann eine maximal 5000-er Pumpe reichen. Ich hab da kürzlich eine 5000-er Tetra (war ein Auslaufmodell von einem Händler) um die 100 Euro gesehen.
Hier der Link - ist ein Schnäppchen - kostet normal zwischen 170,- und 200,- Euro:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...00-zum-*knallerpreis*-ovp-restposten/13313816
(ist kein Artikel von mir!)
Wenn du nicht so viel anlegen willst gibts denk ich ne 4500 von Osaga und Co..
(Die gibts so um die 65,- Euro - Vorteil: sie braucht weniger Strom, angeblich nur 35 Watt, die Tetra ist mit 100 Watt angegeben, was für eine 5000-er eigentlich zuviel ist) 
Ich persönlich habe auch mit Laguna sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht - die sind aber momentan nicht sehr günstig zu bekommen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## stani (16. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Nori,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich habe auch so an einer 4500er gedacht. Der Laden, bei dem ich den Filter bestellt habe, führt auch solche Pumpen. Bei Ihm kosten die Dinger so um die 70 €. Damit hätte ich für 200€ hoffentlich eine Filteranlage, die dann meinen Teich auch sauber kriegt. 
Mal gucken, ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, ob es funktioniert.

MfG Stani


----------



## stani (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Zusammen,

so nun habe ich meine Filteranlage zusammen:

UVC: 9W PL Brenner
Pumpe: Pondlife Teichpumpe Pond Master ECO 4600(4500l/h)
Filterondlife CBF 350B

Das müsste jetzt doch klappen oder?
Ein Siebfilter wird ebenfalls noch davor geschaltet (300µm).
Soll ich vielleicht noch den alten Filter, so ein Tonnending ca 30L mit Helix füllen und hinter den eigentlichen Filter setzten oder hätte der denn keine Wirkung mehr?
Wo muss ich die Pumpe im Teich plazieren?

MfG Stani


----------



## Zacky (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Stani.

Habe auch einen CBF-Filter. Da er aber neu - recht komisch riecht, habe ich die Filtermedien vorher unter laufenden Wassser ordentlich gespült und den Filter dann mit Starterbakterien geimpft. Nach guten 8 Wochen war ein erster Erfolg zu sehen und die Besiedelung hatte ein Minimum erreicht. Ansonsten denke ich, dass dein Komplettpaket mit Sifi davor und ggf. Helix dahinter schon ein sehr gutes Optimum ist. Das Helix ist natürlich sehr gut, da es eine recht große Besiedelungfläche anbietet. Mit einem Sifi davor, kannst du recht lange Reinigungsintervalle des eigentlichen Filter erreichen.  Die Pumpe würde ich über den Normal-Sommerbetrieb an der tiefsten Stelle platzieren. Nur ab und zu schauen, ob sich der Filterkorb zugesetzt hat.


----------



## Nori (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

@ Stani:
Ist ne gute Idee - wenn dein alter Filter ein Druckfilter ist, kannst du ihn als solchen freilich nicht mehr nutzen - d.h. der Einlauf muss halt jetzt tiefer stehen als der Auslauf deines neuen Filters.
Als Medium würde ich von __ Hel-X abraten aus 2 Gründen: a) du hast zu wenig Platz (30 lit.) und b) die Besiedlung dauert zu lange.
Nimm sowas:
http://www.kois.de/de/Filtermaterial/CrystalMax
Ich verwende diese Medien seit letzten Jahr und habe gute Erfahrung damit gemacht. (wenngleich so ein Eimer letztes Jahr 10 oder 15 Euro weniger gekostet hat!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## stani (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Tips. @Nori das ist so ein Eimer bei dem in der Seitenwand ca in der mitte Zulauf ist und unten der Auslauf. Wenn ich den Auslauf dichtmache müsste es gehen. Ich haben mir das Angebot bezüglich der komischen Röhrchen angeschaut und werde sie wohl da reinpacken. So müsste das eigentlich funzten. Der Typ, der den Teich angelegt hat, hat da auch eine Belüftung eingebaut, muss ich sie auch in Betrieb nehmen oder brauche ich es nicht?

MfG Stani


----------



## Nori (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Jetzt brauchst du nicht mehr zusätzlich Sauerstoff in den Teich reinblasen.
Steck deinen Lüfterstein (besser wäre noch eine Lüfterplatte oder ein zylindrischer Ausströmer) in die Tonne mit den Bio-Medien - die Bakterien brauchen Sauerstoff.
Ich habe auch einen Ausströmer im Teich für den Winter (in ca. 50 cm Wassertiefe) und einen im Biofilter. Mittels 2-Wege-Ventil kann ich so zwischen Sommerbetrieb und Winterbetrieb umschalten.

Die Tonne braucht schon wieder einen Auslauf - wieso willst du den verschließen.
Wenn es geht vertausche die Anschlüsse - Eingang von Unten und der Auslauf in der Mitte oder Oben. Das Wasser bleibt dann unterhalb des Auslasses in der Tonne stehen und die Medien bleiben nass. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## stani (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Nori,

du hast recht, so mache ich das und den Sauerstoff blase ich in den Eimer. Muss der Sauerstoff permanent da rein oder periodisch?


----------



## Nori (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

So lange deine Filteranlage läuft sollte die Luftpumpe auch reinblasen.
Die meisten lassen ihre Filteranlage die ganze Saison oder sogar das ganze Jahr durchlaufen.
Ich persönlich starte per Zeitschaltuhr meine Filterpumpe und die Luftpumpe gegen 6.30 Uhr in der Früh, gegen 8.00 Uhr kommt dann der UVC dazu (so ab Ende April) und gegen 22.00 Hhr wird alles abgeschalten - ich habe so seit Jahren keine Probleme mit dem Teich und den Fischen (und auch nicht mit dem Stromverbrauch!).

Gruß Nori


----------



## stani (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Hallo Nori,

das hört sich super an die Zeiten werde ich auch meiner Zeitschaltuhr beibringen
Vielen Dank für dein Engagement, echt toll
Ich hoffe, dass ich in diesem Jahr auch was von dem Teich haben werde und auch meine Goldis sehen werde.

MfG Stani


----------



## AMR (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

ich würde empfehlen den filter durchgehend laufen zu lassen.


----------



## stani (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

Ich werde alles ausprobieren, was geht

DANKE nochmal an ALLE

MfG Stani


----------



## AMR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Teichfilter ist für meinen Teich optimal geeignet?*

bitteschön


----------

